# Koiteich 15.000l



## twix1992 (25. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

wollte euch an der Stelle mal meinen Teich vorstellen.

Der Teich hat einen Oberfläche von ca. 6x6m.

Als Filterung verwende ich einen Pflanzenfilter und als Vorfilterung eine Regentonne.
Das Wasser wird von der tiefsten Stelle mit einer Pumpe (4.5000l/h) in die Tonne , in der verschiedenste Schwämme zum vorfiltern sind und dann in den Pflanzenteich geleitet.
Im Pflanzenteich habe ich verschiedenste Pflanzen.
Auch im großen Teich habe ich an den Rändern viele Pflanzen, die wie ich hoffe alles zu wuchern werden und somit auch Nährstoffe rausfiltern werden.

Das rings um den Teich, ist eine Ufermatte.
Sie ist gegen Eis und Sonne.
Muss sie nur noch unten beschweren, so ist sie gleichzeitig noch zum Schutz für die Fische da 

Als besatz habe ich zur Zeit 9 Kois und 6 Goldfische.
Von den Kois sind 6 um 20cm, 2 30cm und 1 45cm.
Die Goldfische kommen falls sie sich zu stark Vermehren raus .

Hinten rechts an dem Teich kommt noch einen Terasse.
Momentan sieht das noch irgendwie unvollständig aus. Aber das wird nächste Woche gemacht 

Einen Skimmer werde ich mir wohl auch besorgen.
Ist das möglich den an die eine Pumpe anzuschließen?

Hier die Pumpe
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160785914440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

hier der Skimmer 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/250989650161?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Für sonstige Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Hallo Twix..

Der Teich und die Gestaltung gefällt mir gut. Sehr schön und sauber angelegt! Wie tief ist der Teich den im Allgemeinen? 

Ich denke aber, dass dein __ Filtersystem auf Dauer nicht ausreichend sein wird.  Aber auch das sollte nicht das Problem sein. Du hast geschrieben, dass du bereits eine Tonne mit Schwämmen vor dem Pflanzenfilter geschaltet hast, welche durch die Pumpe im Teich gespeist wird. Die Schwämme werden sicherlich ganz gut den feinen und groben Schmutz rausholen, sich jedoch recht schnell zusetzen. Die Matten oder Schwämme musst du häufig sauber machen. 

Ob dein Pflanzenfilter reichen wird, dass Wasser wieder aufzubereiten, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, da dieser ja erst wachsen und angelegt werden muss. Ich denke aber eher nicht.  Ein Pflanzenfilter ist eine feine Sache und wird dir auch schon einige Nährstoffe entziehen.

Ich würde vielleicht noch eine 2.Tonne mit Helix Biokörpern zwischen Mattenfilter und Pflanzenfilter stellen. Das Helix hat eine sehr große Besiedlungsfläche für die wassereinigenden Bakterien. Auch würde ich früher oder später den Mattenfilter als Vorfilter, durch einen Siebfilter ablösen. Ein Siebfilter ist um Einiges effektiver und macht weniger Arbeit. 

Einen Oberflächenskimmer zu haben ist gut, jedoch kann ich zu dem Skimmer von E**y nicht viel sagen. Du kannst aber auch Oberflächenskimmer ansaugen, was sich aber mit einer außerhalb stehenden Pumpe evtl. besser machen würde.

So kannst Du sowohl am Boden durch einen Satellitenkorb als auch an der Oberfläche absaugen. Nur die Pumpenleistung muss passen, damit beide Rohre oder Schläuche angesaugt werden.


----------



## twix1992 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Hi,

danke für die Antwort

Ja die Pflanzen müssen natürlich ordentlich wachsen.

Woher bekomme ich denn so ein Sieb? Ich könnte doch eig das wasser, was in die Tonne plätschert einfach auf so ein SIeb laufen lasssen. Dann sammelt sich da auch alles drauf oder?


----------



## twix1992 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Kleine Skizze


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Na so einfach geht das nicht...

Diese Siebfilter haben die Eigenschaft, dass der Schmutz über das Sieb nach unten rutscht und dann an einem Auslass einfach aus dem Teich-Kreislauf entsorgt wird. Das Wasser rieselt einfach nur durch...

schaue mal nach Ultrasieve II oder III...

die sind zwar sehr teuer, aber zeigen Dir das System dahinter gut an. Solch einen Siebfilter kannst du aber auch selbst bauen, wenn du magst und kannst. Auch eine Siebpatrone (kurz SIPA) ist eine sehr gute Vorfiltereinheit.

Bei deiner Zeichnung sehe ich früher oder später deinen behälter überlaufen, wenn sich die Matten so richtig zugesetzt haben. Würde ich nicht wirklich machen...du ärgerst Dich später nur, wenn die Pumpe weiter läuft und dir den Teich leer gepumpt hat.

Hier im Forum gibt es auch schon gute und viele Selbstbauvarianten von Siebfiltern. schaue mal nach... vielleicht ist was bei....


----------



## archie01 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Hallo
Wenn ich mal deine Fläche sehe , kann eigentlich nicht mehr genügend Tiefe für Fischhaltung dabei herauskommen  , oder verrechne ich mich da ?
Wie tief ist der Teich ? 
Für Koi würde ich mal 1,5 m und für Goldies 1.2m als Minimum ansetzen - hat dein Teich die?
Eventuell musst du nochmal ans Buddeln....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Nori (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Steht doch im Profil - max. Teichtiefe 0,9m.

Gruß Nori (da würde ich sagen gerade noch für Goldis ok, aber nichts für Koi)


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Hallo Twix
Sieht ganz gut aus dein Teichlein ,aber 0,9 Meter sind doch schon ganz schön wenig,Ich weis ja nicht wie bei euch die so Winter sind, aber wenn deine Koi auch nach einem eisigen Winter noch
mit dem Bauch nach unten schwimmen sollen, solltest du auf 1,5 Meter kommen oder Teich abdecken und zuheizen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## katja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

wenn ich das richtig sehe, wurden dir hier 2 m tiefe empfohlen..... :?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32560


----------



## twix1992 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Hallo,

ja wird immer empfohlen.

Ich ahbe allerding andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mein alter Teich ist nie mehr als 10cm zu gefrohren, lass es 20 cm sein und die Winter vor 2 oder 3 Jahren die waren schon wirklich das maximum was es hier gibt.
Da brauch ich deswegen mir keine Sorgen machen.

Auch will ich keinen so tiefen Teich, weil es einfach schwieriger sauber zu halten ist und man die Fische weniger sieht.

Diese Erfahrungen teile ich nicht nur alleine. Da gabs noch ein paar mehr leute die diese Meinung sind.

Der Teich wird niemals so zufrieren 

und danke für die netten Antworten.

Nochmal zum Siebfilter.... da verliert man doch trotzdem Wasser oder ? der schmutz geht durch das Sieb also das Wasser auch Oo


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*



twix1992 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Siebfilter.... da verliert man doch trotzdem Wasser oder ? der schmutz geht durch das Sieb also das Wasser auch Oo



Nein. Bei einem Siebfilter wie der US III oder eine Siebpatrone, fließt das Wasser samt Schmutz über das Gitter. Das Wasser fließt hindurch, während der Schmutz über das Sieb rutscht und in einer Sammelrinne landet. Unten am Siebfilter kommt dann bei deiner Version nur das Rohr ran, welches das Wasser in die Filter laufen lässt.

Kleine Anmerkung aus eigener Sicht. Ich würde Dir trotz allen günstigeren Wetterlagen in deiner Region bei deiner Teichtiefe eine Teichheizung empfehlen, damit wenigstens ein Notfallplan vorliegt.


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*



> Für sonstige Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich sehr dankbar




Viel Spass noch ich bin hier raus. "Beratungsresistent"


----------



## archie01 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Hallo
Muß dir leider zustimmen




Patrick K schrieb:


> Viel Spass noch ich bin hier raus. "Beratungsresistent"



Am Besten finde ich diesen Spruch:



twix1992 schrieb:


> Auch will ich keinen so tiefen Teich, weil es einfach schwieriger sauber zu halten ist und man die Fische weniger sieht.



Nee , aber nun mal im Ernst , das ist doch keine Frage der Teichtiefe , sondern ausschließlich der Filterung ...
Wenn du den Teich nochmal neu und tiefer anlegst , kannst du auch die notwendigen BA`s für die in der Größe notwendige Schwerkraftfilterung mit einbauen.
Denn du wirst auf ein ganz ordentliches Volumen kommen , das gepumpt kaum noch in den Griff zu bekommen ist.

Oder du bist konsequent und belässt den Teich so wie er ist  - aber dann als Biotop für Kleinstfische  , denn nur dafür eignet er sich in dieser Form.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

eins noch, einen guten Rat gebe ich noch .....
Bau dir einen Koiteich und nimm deinen Koiteich als Pflanzenfilter .
Ich habe hier die letzten Jahre, so manchen Hammer gelesen, aber das übertrifft alles
Ohne Worte Patrick


----------



## Plätscher (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*



twix1992 schrieb:


> Ich ahbe allerding andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Mein alter Teich ist nie mehr als 10cm zu gefrohren, lass es 20 cm sein und die Winter vor 2 oder 3 Jahren die waren schon wirklich das maximum was es hier gibt.
> Da brauch ich deswegen mir keine Sorgen machen.
> liese Erfahrungen teile ich nicht nur alleine. Da gabs noch ein paar mehr leute die diese Meinung sind.
> ...



Hallo,

ich sehe in deinem Profil das du aus dem Osnabrücker Raum kommst. Da reichen 90cm langfristig definitiv nicht aus. Beispiel gefällig: Ein Teich in Greven/Stadt rel. große Tiefenzone aber nur einen Meter tief. Besatz Koi und Goldfische, funktionierte über mehrere Jahre gut aber im Winter 10/11 starben alle Koi, die Goldfische überlebten. 

Die ersten Jahre waren die Koi noch rel. klein aber irgendwann sind sie so groß das der Überwinterungsbereich im Teich nicht mehr genügte. Für die genügsameren Goldis war es anscheinend noch OK.

Also, tiefer machen oder Winterheizung mit einplanen oder auf Koi verzichten.


----------



## twix1992 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*



Zacky schrieb:


> Nein. Bei einem Siebfilter wie der US III oder eine Siebpatrone, fließt das Wasser samt Schmutz über das Gitter. Das Wasser fließt hindurch, während der Schmutz über das Sieb rutscht und in einer Sammelrinne landet. Unten am Siebfilter kommt dann bei deiner Version nur das Rohr ran, welches das Wasser in die Filter laufen lässt.
> 
> Kleine Anmerkung aus eigener Sicht. Ich würde Dir trotz allen günstigeren Wetterlagen in deiner Region bei deiner Teichtiefe eine Teichheizung empfehlen, damit wenigstens ein Notfallplan vorliegt.



Hi,

Danke für deine Hilfe 


Wie groß muss denn das Sieb sein? Woher bekomme ich das?

Ist meine Skizze so richtig?
brauche ich noch einen anderen Ablauf?



nochmal an die anderen : zu frieren wird er trotzdem nicht 
und falls es zu stark wird, wird er so oder so stellenweise mit Styrepor abgedeckt.
Und mit BA und sonen Kram wollte ich mir das nicht antun. selber wollte ich sowas nicht machen und machen lassen ist teuer. 
Habe ich mich da schon erkundigt  Es kann auch so laufen. Sonst würden das nicht noch genug Leute machen.


----------



## Nori (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Wenn du gepumpt arbeitest, dann sollte das Sieb am besten ein separates Bauteil sein, dass du oberhalb deiner Tonne aufstellt (oder halt auf die Tonne.
Das hätte den Vorteil, dass du den Ausgang des Siebfilter bis auf den Tonnenboden führen könntest und der Auslauf der Tonne Oben wäre - so würden deine Matten von Unten nach Oben durchströmt und die Gefahr des Zusetzens und des Überlaufens wäre gebannt.
Wenn du das Teil nicht selber basteln kannst/willst, dann kauf dir den Compactsieve - der kostet 200,-€, dann hast ein richtiges Spaltsieb und nicht nur ein Sieb von der Rolle, dass sich auch nicht so schnell mit Biofilm zusetzt.

Gruß Nori (und lass das lieber mit den Koi)


----------



## twix1992 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Hallo,

der Druck wird dann doch aber auch zu hoch sein, sodass das Wasser in dem Siebfilter überlaufen wird oder?


----------



## Nori (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Nein - da der Filter ja über dem Auslauf zur nächsten Tonne (oder zum Teich) steht wird das Wasser da rauslaufen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*



> nochmal an die anderen : zu frieren wird er trotzdem nicht



wenn du damit meinst, dass nicht die kompletten 90 cm durchfrieren....das befürchtet auch niemand.

aber deine koi werden größer und größer, wenn dann von den 90 cm tiefe, 30 cm gefroren sind, haben sie grad noch 60 cm. da wird dann eben auch der sauerstoff knapp und sie stehen vermutlich wie die ölsardinen!


----------



## twix1992 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Hi,

dazu gibt es ja noch Sauerstoffpumpen.
Und außerdem werden einige Stelle frei von Eis sein, weil ich da Styrepor drauf legen werde.


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

ok, bin ja auch kein koiteich-experte.
aber wenn es so einfach wäre, warum wird dann immer wieder 1,80 m - 2 m tiefe empfohlen?


----------



## Riggie33 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*



twix1992 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Auch will ich keinen so tiefen Teich, weil es einfach schwieriger sauber zu halten ist und man die Fische weniger sieht.
> 
> Diese Erfahrungen teile ich nicht nur alleine. Da gabs noch ein paar mehr leute die diese Meinung sind.



 Da haben wir mit unserem alten 90 cm tiefen Teich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Dieser heizte sich im Sommer immer dermaßen auf,  da haben sich Algen Explosionsartig vermehrt und gebildet. Dadurch haben wir unsere Kois quasi immer nur im tiefsten Winter erst wieder sehen können. 

Jetzt haben wir uns für einen 1,6 Meter tiefen Teich entschieden und schon jetzt ist das
Wasser so klar, wie es sich jeder Teichbesitzer nur erträumen kann.

Es gibt eine offizielle Faustregel. Je größer und je tiefer ein Teich, um so pflegeleichter. 
Die Bepflanzung spielt dabei natürlich eine wesentliche Rolle. Zu viele Pflanzen und Lehm oder gar Teicherde ist vielleicht für die Pflanzen super, nicht aber für das Teichwasser.
Korrige man mich, wenn das so nicht stimmt.

Beste Grüße Tom


----------



## Zacky (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Hallo...

Deine letzte Skizze mit dem Siebfilteraufbau ist soweit OK, aber etwas halbherzig. Wie ja schon mitgeteilt wurde, ist ein Siebfilter als Vorfilterung optimal. Selbstbau ist möglich und die Siebgewebe bekommst du bei E**y. Auch die Hinweise von Nori sind sehr wichtig, was deinen Filteraufbau betrifft. Das mit den Schwämmen hatte ich Dir ja auch schon angedeutet.

Baue dein __ Filtersystem der Reihe nach neu auf - SIFI -> Tonne mit Matten -> Tonne mit Helix -> ab in den Teich oder Pflanzenfilter. Die einzelnen Tonnen solltest du von unten nach oben durchströmen, sagte ja Nori auch schon und das ist auch besser so.

Vom reinen Aufbau gehst du ja gepumpt in den Filter, von daher stelle den SIFI oberhalb der Tonnen auf, da der SIFI ja über die Pumpe gespeist wird. Den Auslauf des SIFI führst du unten in die 1.Tonne. Dann von Tonne "1" oben wieder raus und das Wasser in der Tonne "2" nach unten leiten, damit es das Helix von unten nach oben durchströmt.

Von Tonne "2" dann über ein Auslaufrohr in den Teich.

So sollte das Ganze dann etwas besser funktionieren, aber nicht absolut Optimal...dessen solltest du dir immer bewusst sein...!


----------



## frido (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

Eben nicht ok-so wie ich die Skizze verstehe, läuft das vorgereinigte Wasser aus dem Sifi einfach unten raus. Das heißt, es würde die Filtermedien gar nicht durchströmen sondern einfach nur auf diese drauf plätschern und über einen Überlauf (den ich auf der Zeichnung nicht entdecken konnte) per Schwerkraft wieder in den Teich laufen. Die biologische Stufe arbeitet auf diese Weise extrem uneffizient. Ein Rohr unter dem Sifi, der das vorgereinigte Wasser zwingt, von unten durch die Medien zu laufen wäre deutlich sinnvoller. Außerdem ist eine Tonne mit integriertem Sifi bei deinem Teichvolumen und Koibesatz definitiv zu wenig. Wenn du mit dem gepumpten System arbeiten möchtest, würde ich an deiner Stelle einen seperaten Vorfilter (z.B. CS 2) und zwei Tonnen mit Filtermedien (__ Hel-x, Japanmatten etc.) einsetzen. Und über die Teichtiefe würde ich mir echt noch einmal Gedanken machen. Du tust dir und deinen Fischen keinen Gefallen damit. Unter 1,20 m würde ich nie bauen, und wenn du schon nochmal am buddeln bist, dann gleich auf 1,5 m. Dadurch vergrößert sich dann auch dein Wasservolumen. 15.000 liter lassen sich vielleicht pepumpt noch betreiben...! Oder wie auch schon vorgeschlagen-alles so lassen wie es ist und auf Koi verzichten. Fische halten verdammt viel aus und artgerecht werden die wenigsten Teichbesitzer so große Fische wie Koi halten können-aber vieles grenzt dann wirklich an Tierquälerei. Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft erzählte mir der Besitzer eines GFK Beckens von 500 liter gestern ganz stolz, das seine zwei Goldfische den Winter überstanden haben-das Becken ist aber nur 50 cm tief und ich hatte auf meinem Teich 32 cm Eisdicke gemessen. Ich konnte das nicht glauben und schaute mir den "Teich" an-in einer grünen Kloake schwammen tatsächlich die zwei 25 cm langen Goldis in ihren eigenen Exkrementen. Nichteinmal einen Wasserwechsel gab es nach dem überstandenen Winter und einen Filter hat die Pfütze noch nie gesehen. Gibt schon krasse Typen...


----------



## Nori (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

@ frido:
Liest du auch mal die Beiträge anderer Leute - wurde genau so alles schon gesagt was den Sifi und die Durchströmung etc. angeht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## frido (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koiteich 15.000l*

...offensichtlich nicht-naja, stehts halt zweimal da! Ist das jetzt ein Problem?


----------

